# HELP!!! I am so miserable...



## sam24 (Aug 4, 2004)

I have been suffering with IBS for about 9 years. I was first diagnosed in high school. I had it throughout my 4years of high school and after graduation it seemed to disappear. Little did I know that it was only dormant for the time being. I didn't notice a significant reimmergence until during the closing of purchasing my first home last June(03). I have had problems with it ever since, especially the last few months. I am at my whits end. The doctors have started me on zelnorm and lexapro(for anxiety). I have been suffering with lower back pain, increased reflux, fullness in my throat, chest pain, nausea, decreased appetite(to the point of losing weight), panic attacks, tight chest/SOB, increased anxiety, lots of intestinal gas, constipation that flip flops back and forth with diarrhea. I think my major frustration right now is my problems with eating.I am not hungry when I feel I should be or as often as I should(3 times a day)or when I am hungry I am full after only a little food. I am sure that being scared/anxious about my eating isn't helping my IBS and that my IBS is the cause of my poor appetite. I am losing weight, that is what scares me....not that I couldn't afford to lose a few pounds...but we are talking more around 15-20 pounds. Should Ibe worried? Is it IBS or all in my head or what??arrgg... Does anyone know some techniques about working through panic attacks without just usingmedicine...like my doctor gave me some xanax. I do plan to seek some form of counseling as well, but is there anything about working through panic attacks that you can share with me? My IBS has gotten so bad lately I have been missing work and my quality of life has drastically gone down hill. I appreciate and help or advice you could give. **I must admit before I submit this post, that after reading some posts on this BB I have become more encouraged there is a light at the end of the tunnel, but it's hard to believe when you suffer like this daily.


----------



## Courtney Price (Aug 5, 2004)

sribs,i know exactly how you feel. i've only had IBS for 3 years, but it has caused my life to come to a stand still. what has helped me significantly though with my anxiety disorder and panic attacks is a program called "Attacking Anxiety and Depression". it's a real blessing and such a comfort to hear about others who've experienced exactly what you're going through and have overcome it. you should visit their website at www.stresscenter.com for more info. it helps greatly with dealing with panic attacks and stress, but unfortunately, i still haven't gotten over my IBS. however, i think i've gotten quite a bit better. i too have experienced some weight loss due to my anxiety. i've lost 20 lbs in 8 months and am very concerned. my anxiety/IBS makes me so nauseous sometimes that i can't eat and when i do, it's with much stomach discomfort. but it's comforting to know that someone else knows exactly how i feel. take care and let me know if you need any more info on panic attacks.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

I have found it very useful to concentrate on rationalising my anxiety (or talking myself through why I feel anxious or panicked).First you need to identify the source of the anxiety.Secondly, concentrate on realising stressing about the situation is only going to worsen it.Thirdly, I think back to other situations which I blew out of proportion, and that the actual result was always a lot less dramatic that my anticipation.Fourthly, breathe breathe breathe ! Huge deep breath, hold, then release slowly. (Careful not to hyperventilate !)Finally I think about what I can actually control in the situation (eg would it be resolved by a confrontation, better planning, writing my anxieties down) ...And remember, what is beyond your control is not your problem to worry about !I realise many cases are much more complex, but with practice each time it will get easier and more habitual to react less irrationally and more calmly. I resolve issues much more quickly and stress about them a lot less (in duration and in quantity !)


----------



## leah21 (Aug 23, 2004)

hi i know how you feel to i have had this for 4 years and i barly leave my house due to the diareer and stomach pains im sick of wondering where the toilet is im depressed and sad all the time i dont want to deal with this anymore so if you find something that works please let me know.leah


----------

